# Speeding up make buildworld



## balanga (Apr 15, 2019)

Is there any way to speed up `make buildworld` by not including various directrories under /usr/share for example...?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 15, 2019)

Setting NO_CLEAN usually helps. But if you get weird version errors you should do a full build.


----------



## xtaz (Apr 15, 2019)

What works for me is WITH_META_MODE and to use this filemon(4) needs to be kldload'ed. This will be just as slow the first time it runs, but on subsequent runs it only rebuilds things which have changed and need to be rebuilt. It's like NO_CLEAN but more reliable.

You can exclude things from the build by defining all sorts of variables but this doesn't usually speed it up all that much and isn't worth bothering with. See src.conf(5) for details.


----------

